# cad weld or bolted



## codeworks (Dec 17, 2012)

as a working electrician, any time i bonded to building steel it was a cad weld. is it permissable to bolt a gec to buiding steel for say,a transformer, or even a service. i thought ( in just reredaing the wording) bolted connections of structural members are ok, but a bolted gec termination? i was taught they were supposed to be irreversible ?


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 17, 2012)

Code book(s) editions  & sections you are referring to, ..PLEASE!     

Thanks!

.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 17, 2012)

The connection of the grounding electrode conductor to the grounding electrode is not required to be irreversible.

Check out 250.68 and 250.70

Chris


----------



## codeworks (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks! nice to know i can still learn something, i don't like having to work with so many books, i forget where things are!


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 17, 2012)

Greetings,

Yea I think what you were thinking of is that the GEC cannont be spliced unless irreversable. I see some spliced from time to time on older structures having a reconnect inspection and I flag them every time. Even seen some spliced where I just kicked em with my foot and they came loose.

BS


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 17, 2012)

Crimpers get lost or stolen; what about bus bar kit mounted on the wall; 2005 NEC 250.64 ©(3) for the spliced?

Francis


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 17, 2012)

That bus bar thing gets kicked around a lot but I have not seen many inspectors who will buy a bus bar screwed to the wall as a slice point to the only GEC


----------

